# Ladys



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

skyhawk1 said:


> from what I have been reading on here I am tring to figure out if mitch was on santa's naughty or nice list, and he did in try to be nice at first but I think the razzing some people on here got the best of him.:lol::evilsmile


 I have yet to start :lol:.MICH not Mitch dang it


----------



## skyhawk1 (Jun 20, 2006)

sorry about spelling your name wrong!


----------



## craftbrat (Dec 17, 2007)

Thank you and same to u, Mich


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Michgander has NEVER been on the nice list... 












(or at least shouldn't have been lol)


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

wyldkat49766 said:


> Michgander has NEVER been on the nice list...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey get back in your CAGE ,Mich


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

Wetlandhunter said:


> Mich every time I turn around you are always up to no good .
> 
> *Mich the king of flirts next to huntinggirl*.:lol:


 
How do you figure....Guess after not seeing this for a month I cannot really defend myself.... ...:rant: :lol: It is nice to know that I rank up there above MICH and he does such a great job !!! :yikes:


----------



## Wetlandhunter (Jun 7, 2005)

Huntinggirl said:


> How do you figure....Guess after not seeing this for a month I cannot really defend myself.... ...:rant: :lol: It is nice to know that I rank up there above MICH and he does such a great job !!! :yikes:


Ah don't worry I will defend you hun.:evilsmile I don't know if that is a good thing or bad thing. You need to come out and play more often.:lol: Ya MICH is a funny one.


----------

